# 2015 Non payments



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone had trouble getting paid so far this year? I work for one of the biggest Nationals and twice so far this year we were not paid. Then, when they wanted to do a non-justified chargeback, they paid me what was owed, so they could do the chargeback. I know since we are in different states, this is a felony, due to non-payment across State lines, but I know if I bring that up, we are done. No new contract in almost 3 years, which I my attorney says if we go forward, we could get back all of the costs for aspen and the difference of the E/O G/L insurance since a policy that covers the same in my state is $250.00 a year and I pay more than that a month right now.
feeling a little taken advantage of. I'm sure everyone in that office got paid.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Pushed around said:


> . . .but I know if I bring that up, we are done. . .


Or what? Say nothing, continue to work for free and post your complaints here. 
Hmmm. . .


----------



## lambert (Mar 24, 2015)

*non payment*

I strongly advise you to take an aggressive measure in getting your money from that National regardless of what they might do or think. That's as been the problem with most contractors and the exact feelings of this Nationals saying to themselves that we as contractors don't have a leg to stand on. Those that were suppose to stand by us and for us don't do crap such as Namfs. I have been doing this for over 24 years and have seen this National treat contractors like crap. Go after your money and if all fails sue them or have an attorney send them a letter of intent.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Pushed around said:


> the E/O G/L insurance since a policy that covers the same in my state is $250.00 a year and I pay more than that a month right now.


 Say what? You can get E/O and GL insurance for $250 a year???


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Pushed around said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting paid so far this year? I work for one of the biggest Nationals and twice so far this year we were not paid. Then, when they wanted to do a non-justified chargeback, they paid me what was owed, so they could do the chargeback. I know since we are in different states, this is a felony, due to non-payment across State lines, but I know if I bring that up, we are done. No new contract in almost 3 years, which I my attorney says if we go forward, we could get back all of the costs for aspen and the difference of the E/O G/L insurance since a policy that covers the same in my state is $250.00 a year and I pay more than that a month right now.
> feeling a little taken advantage of. I'm sure everyone in that office got paid.


you need to find an attorney that can go ahead with the class action lawsuit and it will get you much more than that. One you have it going, I am sure there will be many contractors to join especially if the name of this company starts with letter that follows R


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

newreo said:


> you need to find an attorney that can go ahead with the class action lawsuit and it will get you much more than that. Once you have it going, I am sure there will be many contractors to join especially if the name of this company starts with letter that follows R


Here is a link you might be interested in that was provided while back on this forum
http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4473


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Say what? You can get E/O and GL insurance for $250 a year???



REALLY 250.00 wOw, I want some..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Or what? Say nothing, continue to work for free and post your complaints here.
> Hmmm. . .


:whistling2:


----------



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> Say what? You can get E/O and GL insurance for $250 a year???


When I started my company, I went through my local insurance agent and for the same coverage it was $250.00/year, which is what I turned into M-- and they said I had to go to 1 of the 5 insurance companies they provided.


----------



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

newreo said:


> you need to find an attorney that can go ahead with the class action lawsuit and it will get you much more than that. One you have it going, I am sure there will be many contractors to join especially if the name of this company starts with letter that follows R


no R in the name. M--


----------



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> :whistling2:


I am working on that, but tell me how I start a class action lawsuit if I can't find a place to post things without them seeing it to find the people to join?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Pushed around said:


> I am working on that, but tell me how I start a class action lawsuit if I can't find a place to post things without them seeing it to find the people to join?


I am sure whoever will join will not post it here.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

There are members of this forum that has already filed for class action status. I'm not at liberty to say who but every member will be contacted when it's certified


----------

